# Sig P-238 Magazine Problems



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

I went to the range this afternoon and had a scary thing happen when shooting my Sig P-238. The bottom of the Sig Factory 7 Round Magazine came off!!! When I say came off I mean the baseplate separated from the magazine dumping the spring, follower and ammunition out the bottom of the magazine. Since this was a practice session I simply gathered up all the component off the shooting table, but what if this had actually been a life or death situation? If you carry locked and loaded you would have one round in the chamber and be looking at a magazine change if you also had an extra mag in your pocket, if not????

Upon closer examination of this magazine the baseplates are tack welded in place on the interior of the mag. On this mag there wasn't much more to hold the baseplate than the heat discoloration of the stainless. This was a fairly new magazine and has only been cycled a half a dozen times before this failure. What's scary is I am now concerned about the quality control of all the Sig P-238 magazines as I can see no way to assure this will not happen again. Additionally, this appears to be a poor choice of affixing a magazine baseplate since these little guns really have only one purpose and that is Concealed Carry and Personal Defense.

My question is this an isolated incident or has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have a p238 rainbow and sig did have a lot of problems at first. 85 rounds at the range and the recoil spring broke and the grips screws came loose. sig made it right no problem and since then about a thousand flawless rounds. now to your problem, i have 15 mags 2 which are 7 rds with extension and they all function fine. my guess isolated incident.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had several different P238 mags and ran them all pretty good without fail. Contact Sig, they'll send you a new magazine. 

As for the magazine contruction, that's not a new method and plenty of mags are made like that, you just got a "Monday" magazine or something.


----------

